# BAKO BULLYZ WILL BE ON THE NEWS TONIGHT & THIS IS WHA WERE UP AGAINST!!!



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.bakersfieldnow.com/news/i...html#IDCThread

Videos Posted by Eyewitness News - BakersfieldNow: Pit Bulls in Kern County [HQ] | Facebook *<-----"VIDEO PROMO"*

Bakersfield News - Videos *<------"SPECIAL REPORT" ON PITBULL ATTACKS VIDEO*
*TO SEE THE VIDEO ITS ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE OF THE PAGE AS *Project Pit Bull: Attacks drive controversy, debate

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anthony-Bailey-KBAK/188330601185110 *<-----FACEBOOK FAN PAGE OF THE REPORTER*

http://www.facebook.com/bakersfieldnow *<-------LINK TO NEWS STATION FACEBOOK FAN PAGE*

[email protected] *<------EMAIL ADRESS TO REPORTER*

*THIS IS WHAT WERE UP AGAINST HERE IN BAKERSFIELD CALIFONIA...WE WILL BE ON THE NEWS DEFENDING THE BREED WE ALL LOVE!!! REGARDLESS IF IT'S APBT/AM BULLY!!! IN THE MEDIA'S EYES THEY ARE ALL THE SAME!!! SO FAM PLZ SHOW SUPPORT & LEAVE A NICE, RESPECTABLE COMMENT ON THE FAN PAGE ON HOW YOU DISAGREE WITH HIS REPORT & WHY HE SHOULD STATE FACTS ON HIS REPORTING INSTEAD OF "MYTHS"...*

**


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ay yi yi....Idalis got banned from that dude's FB page lol..... Ridiculous, Frankie! I thought Idalis' comments were respectable though.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just left a big rant on his page! What a jerk! Keep me informed as to what happens because I am in BOSTON and I won't see it on the news :-/


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd leave a comment, but i'd have to "like" his page.. not something im about to do


ok.. 

like
comment
unlike.. lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

cEElint said:


> i'd leave a comment, but i'd have to "like" his page.. not something im about to do
> 
> ok..
> 
> ...


Lol! That's what I was going to do but I keep getting comments on what I wrote so I will unlike him at the end of the day


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ay yi yi....Idalis got banned from that dude's FB page lol..... Ridiculous, Frankie! I thought Idalis' comments were respectable though.


*I GOT BANNED TOO & HE DELETED ME FROM HIS FRIENDS LIST...HE DONT LIKE THE FACTS...I WILL SEE HIM ON THE NEWS TONIGHT. :hammer:*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he doesnt like the facts because with them he has no story..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Seeing as how he's man of color I asked him....."Do you like to be discriminated against or profiled"?. Well neither do our DOGS! Educate don't discriminate  

I wrote way more than that though


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

left one yesterday when i seen it on your fb page , not good this guy doesnt have facts at all he didnt do 1 bit of research on what he is reporting, SAD. hope you can get a better message across with facts in it to the public help fix what this guy has already done.


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

cEElint said:


> he doesnt like the facts because with them he has no story..


*VERY TRUE...IT'S ALL FOR RATINGS & I KNOW THIS FOR A FACT! *


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

be sure to shut those myths down tonight!! state facts, and a lot of them..


----------



## Watchtower Acres (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello, after watching the report on Project Pit Bull I went on to Mr. Anthony Bailey's Facebook page and posted up four comments. They were not disrespectful or vulgar. Those comments were all deleted and I was removed from his page. Why do you ask the public to share comments with the reporter only to be ignored and deleted?
I will try to restate the 4 post that I made to the best of my recollection.

1. Mr. Bailey instead of spending so much time researching pit bull attacks you should have spent more time researching pit bulls. The pit bull has never had a "locking jaw system." Also in some cases poorly bred pit bulls and health issues can be the cause of dog attacks ... did you research that?

2. Mr. Bailey why didn't you ask the owners of the pit bulls that attacked the children where they were when the attacks happened? Why were they left unsupervised near the dogs? Why were there no child safety locks on the doors or the gates?
3. Mr. Bailey why didn't you ask the owners of the pit bulls what quality of life the dogs had? Why didn't you ask how often the dogs were walked, exposed to the public or socialized with other animals? Why didn't they make sure their yards were secure so the dogs couldn't get out? 
4. I posted a reply on a comment made by Diana Wentworth Greenlee who said :I'm pleased that you are doing this report, Anthony. There probably are many good pits out there, but this breed has also done a lot of damage. I would be for an all out ban, such as the one in Canada. At the very least Kern County should mandate permits and initiate background checks for owners. It doesn't matter how wonderful and loyal these animals are; they're loaded guns in the wrong hands, and the victims are usually the most vulnerable - innocent children and other animals. I wouldn't trust one as far as I could throw it.

To this I replied: Guns don't kill people stupid people with guns kill people. I'm all for getting the dogs and owners registered if it will keep the dogs out of the hands of stupid, ignorant lazy people. Ultimately the responsibility of the dog is the owners and the parents of those children.

In my opinion this report is very one sided. No professionals were interviewed and those who know more about the breed the he does seem to be getting silenced.? Why were my posts deleted why am I not allowed to discuss the topic on his page?
Also back when the pit bull was bred for fighting any dog or puppy displaying human aggression was culled or killed no questions asked. Human aggression in this breed was not accepted at all. It's the sorry back yard breeders who have this breed in their yards for protection and that are breeding for money that don't care about anything else except making a buck that are giving this breed a bad name. I am pro registered breeders, owners of this breed for the protection of the dogs not to protect neglectful owners. This breed is beautiful and loyal they are nick named the nanny dog because of their love, devotion and high tolerance for antics of children.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i saw those posts


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Eyewitness News - BakersfieldNow | Facebook

*HERE IS THE ACTUAL CHANNEL 29 NEWS FACEBOOK FAN PAGE...IF YOU CAN PLZ POST UR COMMENTS THERE. AS FAR AS I KNOW DUDE THAT RUNS THIS PAGE HAS A APBT & IS PISSED THAT THIS STORY IS ACTUALLY AIRING...JUST DONT POST ANY LINKS, ITS COMPANY POLICY THAT THEY GET ERASED. *


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Watchtower Acres said:


> Hello, after watching the report on Project Pit Bull I went on to Mr. Anthony Bailey's Facebook page and posted up four comments. They were not disrespectful or vulgar. Those comments were all deleted and I was removed from his page. Why do you ask the public to share comments with the reporter only to be ignored and deleted?
> I will try to restate the 4 post that I made to the best of my recollection.
> 
> 1. Mr. Bailey instead of spending so much time researching pit bull attacks you should have spent more time researching pit bulls. The pit bull has never had a "locking jaw system." Also in some cases poorly bred pit bulls and health issues can be the cause of dog attacks ... did you research that?
> ...


That's my girl! Woot woot!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

"all out ban such as the one in canada" Diane greenley. Look he has another media moron not knowing what they talkin about with him.


----------



## _blondie_ (May 2, 2011)

i am soooooooo damn heated right now 
the pissed off side of me just wants to go off on this dude.
but the smart butt side of me just wants to make him look stupid.
everyone that reads this thread post on this dudes page and let him know he has nooo idea what hes talking about.

i would die for my pitbull


"you know there was a story on fox 11 2 nights ago about a pitbull who saved his family from a fire? the dog would not leave until everyone was out and sufferd severe burns to his back and legs. you have no idea what you are talking about sir and i suggest you learn the facts about somthing befor you do a story on it, maybe then people... will be able to take you seriously. pitbulls are no more agressive then a golden retriever or any other dog. its how you raise the dog, not the dog itself.
how would you like to be racially profiled like your profiling these dogs? 
probably would not feel to good would it? i know i wouldn't like it"


----------



## _blondie_ (May 2, 2011)

oh sorry i ment butt -__- ^^


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

_blondie_ said:


> oh sorry i ment butt -__- ^^


Yes you got a warning .. There are kids on this forum. So you need to watch the cursing.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

just saw this update. Can't wait to see how he can turn the story...

"Hey pitbull advocates. As I wrote yesterday, it's a 3 part story. The 2nd part airs tonight. Please understand that we have had a problem in Kern County with irresponsible owners of dogs, cats and horses recently. Please reserve your judgements until you see all 3 parts too. We welcome feedback, both postive & negative, as always, thanks for watching."


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> just saw this update. Can't wait to see how he can turn the story...
> 
> "Hey pitbull advocates. As I wrote yesterday, it's a 3 part story. The 2nd part airs tonight. Please understand that we have had a problem in Kern County with irresponsible owners of dogs, cats and horses recently. Please reserve your judgements until you see all 3 parts too. We welcome feedback, both postive & negative, as always, thanks for watching."


Ames, where are you getting the info from? FB?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yes.. from the KBAK page


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah, just saw this thread and went to take a look and saw that update.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

I posted on the news page ‎@ Flor Hull sorry to hear about your dog that is truly heart breaking but that could have happened by any dog german sheperds actually have a higher bite percentage then pits. Clearly its an owners responsibility to safe guard the dog and public regardless of the breed. But banning a breed is like taking knives away because someone stabs someone. clearly poor ownership and training is at fault. think about it OWNER and PET which is really responsible the animal or the person that trains him. Food for thought raised with love and understanding pitbulls make wonderful family memebers in the 18th century they were called the nanny dogs as the were often left with nobles children as a form of protection.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

just saw the second part, still not convinced the third will be any better.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there a website where we can view the news story, for those of us who live in other states.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

its here: just search for the stories on the bottom right and noth parts are listed. Part 3 is tonight

http://video.bakersfieldnow.com/ <------"SPECIAL REPORT" ON PITBULL ATTACKS VIDEO
TO SEE THE VIDEO ITS ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE OF THE PAGE AS Project Pit Bull: Attacks drive controversy, debate


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

:snap: i knew i shouldnt of looked..


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*3RD PART WAS JUST AS BAD...*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Update: Man shot... | Facebook

*THIS NEWS STATION JUST HAS IT OUT FOR THE PITBULL...TRYING TO JUSTIFY THERE NEWS REPORT I GUESS...*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Part III of our series. | Facebook

*PART 3... *


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*repressing the gag reflex*

the best part about that video was the part where the question was asked, "Do you think a breed ban is possible?" and the councilman said, "No Massive opposition would make things worse" ...or something to that effect and then the review of the local legislator dropping it. ..


----------

